# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  μετρηση στροφων κινητηρα

## stavroskaloxrist

καλησπερα παιδια.. εχω ενα κινητηρα (βενζηνας) στον οποιο θελω να φτιαξω ενα οργανο (στροφομετρο) για να βλεπω τις στροφες του (0-4000).. εχω σκεφτει να συνδεσο στον αξωνα του κινητηρα κατι σαν το δυναμο του ποδηλατου και να βαλω πανω ενα βολτομετρο ουτος οστε οσες πιο πολεσ στροφεσ εχει ο κινητηρας να μου δινει και μια αναλογη ταση αλλα δεν μου πολυαρεση αυτο.. υπαρχει καπιος αλλος τροπος να το φτιαξω αυτο? εστο και με βολτομετρο η κατι σαν βολτομετρο? αναλογικο βεβαια η και με led.. δεν με πολυνοιαζει η ακριβια μετρισεις απλα θελω να βλεπω στο περιπου..  εχει φτιαξει κανεις κατι αναλογο?? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.. :Biggrin:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Να υποθέσω ότι είναι από παπάκι ?

----------


## genaris

κοιτα στα αυτοκινητα (μιας κ λες για βενζινοκινητηρα) εχουμε συνηθως δυο επιλογες ή ακροδεκτης απο το δυναμο (πρεπει να εχει το δυναμο εξοδο για στροφομετρο) ή απο τον πολοπλασιαστη. Δεν ξερω βεβαια τι ακριβως εχεις κ τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση πιθανόν να σου κάνει ένας μετρητής ταχύτητας ποδηλάτων, στα 10 – 15 € .*
*Υ/Γ αν δεν έχει επιλογή* * στοφών* *– που μάλλον έχει -* * μπορείς να αναγάγεις την ταχύτητα σε στροφές.*

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> κοιτα στα αυτοκινητα (μιας κ λες για βενζινοκινητηρα) εχουμε συνηθως δυο επιλογες ή ακροδεκτης απο το δυναμο (πρεπει να εχει το δυναμο εξοδο για στροφομετρο) ή απο τον πολοπλασιαστη. Δεν ξερω βεβαια τι ακριβως εχεις κ τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις..



ναι αυτο το ξερω για το δυναμο, το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δεν εχο δυναμο.. ο κινητηρας που εχω ειναι βιομιχανικου τυπου http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=engine...,r:11,s:0,i:92

εχω κανει μια πατεντα και τον εχω βαλει σε ποδηλατο το οποιο και το εκανα μιχανακι, γιαυτο θελω και το στροφομετρο για να βλεπω.. τι μπορο να κανω σ αυτην την περιπτωση?? εχω βαλει και κοντερ ποδηλατου αλλα με αυτο δεν μπορο να κανω μετριση στροφων..


δεν ξερω αν μπορειτε να ανηξετε αυτην την εικονα για να το δειτε.. https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net..._4112852_n.jpg

----------


## genaris

χαχαχαχα τι εχεις κανει βρε τρελε εδω περα...? χαχα μπραβο παντως καλο.. εκει αλλαζει το θεμα εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> χαχαχαχα τι εχεις κανει βρε τρελε εδω περα...? χαχα μπραβο παντως καλο.. εκει αλλαζει το θεμα εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω..




βασικα αυτο που θελω να κανω δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα υπολιπα, απλα θελω να βαλω κατι στον κινητηρα στην τροχαλια του δλδ (σαν εσθητηρασ κατι η κατι αλλο που δεν ξερω) ουτος οστε να μετραω με καπιο τροπο τις στροφες του..

----------


## KOKAR

> *Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση πιθανόν να σου κάνει ένας μετρητής ταχύτητας ποδηλάτων, στα 10 – 15 € .*
> *Υ/Γ αν δεν έχει επιλογή* * στοφών* *– που μάλλον έχει -* * μπορείς να αναγάγεις την ταχύτητα σε στροφές.*



η καλύτερη λύση και απο μερια οικονομικού αλλά και απο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα !
και το καλιμπραρισμα είναι θέμα υλοποιησης ενός τύπου..

----------


## genaris

τις στροφες του γτ θελεις να τις μετρας.?! πληροφοριακα.? ή θελεις να κανεις κατι.?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> η καλύτερη λύση και απο μερια οικονομικού αλλά και απο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα !
> και το καλιμπραρισμα είναι θέμα υλοποιησης ενός τύπου..




ε και πως θα το κανω αυτο με το κοντερ του  ποδηλατου?????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> τις στροφες του γτ θελεις να τις μετρας.?! πληροφοριακα.? ή θελεις να κανεις κατι.?



οχι απλα θελω να εχω στροφομετρο.. μοστρα δλδ.. χαχαχα

----------


## vasilllis

υπαρχουν τυποι στροφομετρου που μετρουν με  την ταση που παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη.δεν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα νομιζω ειναι η χαμηλη ταση αρα σε εσενα δεν κανει. οποτε πας στν δευτερη λυση η οποια ειναι ματα μαγνητικο στο γραναζι του βολαν και στροφομετρο να διαβαζει pick up.θες ομως και παροχη τροφοδοσιας.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> υπαρχουν τυποι στροφομετρου που μετρουν με  την ταση που παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη.δεν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα νομιζω ειναι η χαμηλη ταση αρα σε εσενα δεν κανει. οποτε πας στν δευτερη λυση η οποια ειναι ματα μαγνητικο στο γραναζι του βολαν και στροφομετρο να διαβαζει pick up.θες ομως και παροχη τροφοδοσιας.



ρευμα εχω απο παταρια.. τι ειναι τωρα αυτο το μαγνιτικο που λεσ και που θα το βρω?

----------


## kotsos___

Θα βρείς ή θα φτιάξεις ένα συχνόμετρο, και θα συνδέσεις έναν οπτοδιακόπτη να του δίνει σήμα..
http://www.freemansgarage.com/sensor%20setup.jpg
http://www.freemansgarage.com/tach.html

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα..σας, Σταυρο η λυση με το οπτικο που σου προτεινει ο Κωστας και με ενα δισκακι 60 οπων που στερεωνεις πανω στον αξονα..με ενα συχνομετρο ξεμπερδευεις...υπαρχουν και ετοιμα...μα ακριβουτσικα...αυτα παιρνουν αναφορα απο το κυκλωμα της αναφλεξης...και εσωτερικα διαβαζει 2 ,4,6 κυλινδρους.....ωραια ιδεα παντως...μπραβο σου...για δες μια παρομοια στο youtube  με μια Yanmar μονοκυλινδρη
Κάντε κλικ για μεγέθυνση
Τιμή: *137,26€* 

 Κωδ:*5033840*
Τεμ:
Αγορά

Προσθήκη στη Λίστα


*Στροφόμετρο Chesapeake SS White

Χαρακτηριστικά:*
-Στροφόμετρο 7000RPM
-Με ηλεκτρονικό ωρόμετρο
-Πομπέ προφίλ
-Ανοξείδωτο σρεφάνι
-Κατασκευαστής: Faria







Ενημερώστε ένα φίλο






Οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ

----------


## spyropap

Άλλη μια λύση με περίπου 15ε
Καλύτερη επιλογή από το στροφόμετρο ποδηλάτου νομίζω είναι
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380436500317...84.m1438.l2649

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> υπαρχουν τυποι στροφομετρου που μετρουν με  την ταση που παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη.δεν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα νομιζω ειναι η χαμηλη ταση αρα σε εσενα δεν κανει. οποτε πας στν δευτερη λυση η οποια ειναι ματα μαγνητικο στο γραναζι του βολαν και στροφομετρο να διαβαζει pick up.θες ομως και παροχη τροφοδοσιας.



  Καλησπέρα.
  << που μετρουν με την ταση που παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη >> Βασίλη δε θα έλεγα μετρούν τάση , αλλά πόσες φορές άγει το κύκλωμα Χ . Τ του (πολ/στή /mhn ) kai αυτό διά 4 αν πρόκειται για κινητήρα με 4 πιστόνια.

----------


## vasilllis

Ηλιας Α.
σωστος,το ειπα ομως σε οσο πιο απλη ορολογια.
το υεμα ειναι οτι δεν νομιζω να βρει εισοδο γιατι την ταση την περνει κατευθειαν απο μανιατο.
στην ουσια δεν εχει να κανει με ποσους κυλινδρους γιατι ειχε dipswitch επιλογης ποσων κυλινδρων μηχανη ειναι.

----------


## manolena

Καλησπέρα.

Είχα, πριν πολλά χρόνια, κάνει μια προσέγγιση σε αυτό το θέμα βασιζόμενος σε μια ιδέα απο εδώ:

http://www.vermontficks.org/dtachs.gif

για μια κατασκευή με μ/ε και οθόνη 2x16 χαρακτήρων, όχι για κάτι πρωτότυπο ή εφφετζίδικο, αλλά
μόνον για πειραματισμό. Η αρχική ιδέα, ήταν στροφόμετρο για πετρελαιοκινητήρες, μιας και είναι
πιο δύσκολο να "πιάσεις" κάποιο σήμα αναφοράς, αφού δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρική ανάφλεξη. 

Ο τύπος εδώ χρησιμοποίησε σήμα απο τα τυλίγματα του εναλλάκτη, προσαρμόζοντας βέβαια και τον λόγο
περιστροφής του (απο την τροχαλία του), που δίνει και ανάλογο τέτοιο σήμα. Για τους βενζινοκινητήρες
είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα, αν "κλέψεις" τον παλμό της ανάφλεξης κάποιου κυλίνδρου και βέβαια
προσαρμόσεις και τον αριθμό των κυλίνδρων στο πρόγραμμα. Η δική μου σκέψη ήταν, το σήμα της εισόδου
μέτρησης να το πάρω επαγωγικά απο ένα απο τα μπουζοκαλώδια, τυλίγοντας γύρω του ένα απλό καλώδιο, 
εν είδη κεραίας. Θέλω εδώ να πώ, πως ουδέποτε το δοκίμασα όλο αυτό, αλλά έχω γράψει έναν απλό κώδικα
που μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιον να καταλάβει ή έστω και να το κατασκευάσει. 

Οι συνδέσεις βασίζονται στο αρχικό σχηματικό, με την πρόσθεση όμως ενός dipswitch που επιλέγει τον 
αριθμό των κυλίνδρων της μηχανής και ένα μικρό "μονόδρομο" μενού που βοηθά στην επιλογή αυτή.




```
/**************************************************************
tacho.c
Author:    Manos
Date:    15/03/07
Tachometer with PIC16F72 and LCD for use with gasoline engines


Pins assignments:


PIC                
=======================
RB4---------------->D4    \
RB5---------------->D5    |    
RB6---------------->D6    |
RB7---------------->D7    |    LCD
                        |
RA1---------------->EN    |
RA2---------------->RS    /


RC2---------------->INPUT SIGNAL FROM ELECTRONIC IGNITION


RB0---------------->BIT0     \
RB1---------------->BIT1     | CYLINDERS SELECTOR    
RB2---------------->BIT2     |
RB3---------------->BIT3     /


**************************************************************/
#include    <pic.h>
#include     <stdio.h>
#include    "delay.h"
#include    "lcd.h"




//__CONFIG(WDTDIS & PWRTEN & XT & UNPROTECT);
/**************************************************************
Defines:
**************************************************************/
#define XTAL_FREQ    4000000




#define    PortBit(port,bit)        ((unsigned)&(port)*8+(bit)) 
#define    TrisBit(tris,bit)        ((unsigned)&(tris)*8+(bit))
static bit TRIS_INPUT    @TrisBit(TRISC,2);
static bit INPUT    @PortBit(PORTC,2);    // Register select
static bit BIT0        @PortBit(PORTB,0);    // Register select
static bit BIT1        @PortBit(PORTB,1);    // Register select
static bit BIT2        @PortBit(PORTB,2);    // Register select
static bit BIT3        @PortBit(PORTB,3);    // Register select


static long iCount;


struct    event_bits1
{
    unsigned    running    :1;
    unsigned    not_running    :1;
    unsigned    blink        :1;
}flag1;
    
/**************************************************************
Functions:
**************************************************************/
void DelayMs( unsigned int cnt);
void init_ports    (void);
void lcd_init(void);
void init_TMR1(void);
void init_TMR0(void);
void init_CCP1(void);
void lcd_goto(unsigned char line,unsigned char pos);
void putch(char data);
void lcd_putch(char c);
void lcd_puts(const char * s);
void lcd_clear(void);
void lcd_write(unsigned char c);
/*************************************************************/
unsigned int result;
unsigned char cylinders;
unsigned char man;
unsigned int counter;
unsigned char counter1;    
unsigned int counter2;
unsigned int counter3;    
unsigned int counter4;    
unsigned int counter5;
unsigned char rpm;
/*************************************************************
Main program:
**************************************************************/
void main    (void)
{
    char cCnt;
    static float fRpm;
    
    init_ports();
    lcd_init();
    lcd_clear();        
    lcd_goto(1,2);
    printf("ENGINE R.P.M.");
    lcd_goto(2,3);
    printf("TACHOMETER");
    DelayMs(2000);
    lcd_clear();        
    lcd_goto(1,1);
    printf("Version: 1.14");
    lcd_goto(2,3);
    printf("08/05/2008");
    DelayMs(2000);
    if(cylinders==255)
    {
        lcd_goto(1,1);
        printf(" PLEASE SELECT  ");
        lcd_goto(2,0);
        printf("# OF CYLs:   < >");
        lcd_goto(2,14);        
        lcd_write(0x0F);
        PORTB=0;    
        man=(PORTB&0x0F);
        
        while((man==(14|13|11|7)))
        {
            if(counter==1000)
            {
                counter=0;
                break;
            }    
            man=(PORTB&0x0F);
            switch(man)
            {
                case(14):
                    lcd_goto(2,14);            
                    lcd_putch(0x31);
                    lcd_write(0x0C);
                    cylinders=1;
                    counter++;
                    DelayMs(10);
                    break;
                
                case(13):        
                    lcd_goto(2,14);    
                    lcd_putch(0x32);
                    lcd_write(0x0C);
                    cylinders=2;
                    counter++;
                    DelayMs(10);
                    break;
                
                case(11):
                    lcd_goto(2,14);    
                    lcd_putch(0x34);
                    lcd_write(0x0C);
                    cylinders=4;
                    counter++;
                    DelayMs(10);
                    break;
                
                case(7):
                    lcd_goto(2,14);    
                    lcd_putch(0x36);
                    lcd_write(0x0C);
                    cylinders=6;
                    counter++;
                    DelayMs(10);
                    break;
                default:
                break;        
            }
        }    
        DelayMs(7000);            
    }
    lcd_write(0x0C);        
    init_TMR0();
    init_TMR1();    
    init_CCP1();
    lcd_clear();    
    lcd_goto(1,0);
    printf("# OF CYLs:   < >");
    lcd_goto(1,14);
    printf("%u",cylinders);
    lcd_goto(2,4);
    printf("SELECTED");
    DelayMs(5000);    
    lcd_clear();
    PEIE=1;
    CCP1IE=1;
    GIE=1;
    lcd_goto(1,1);
    printf("ENGINE RUNNING  ");
    lcd_goto(2,0);
    printf("AT:");
    
    while(1)
    {
        fRpm=1000000/iCount;
        fRpm*=60;
        fRpm/=cylinders;
        if(flag1.running==1 & flag1.not_running==0)
        {
            if(flag1.running==1)
            {
                lcd_goto(1,1);
                printf("ENGINE RUNNING  ");
                lcd_goto(2,0);
                printf("AT:");
                flag1.running=0;
            }    
            lcd_goto(2,4);
            printf("%04u  r.p.m.    ",fRpm);
            counter1=0;
            flag1.running=0;
            flag1.not_running=1;
            counter2=0;
        }
    
        if((TMR1H>=0xEA)&&(TMR1L>=0x60))
        {
            TMR1H=0;
            TMR1L=0;
            if(flag1.blink==1)
            {
                if(    flag1.running==0 & flag1.not_running==1)
                {
                    lcd_clear();
                    lcd_goto(1,5);
                    printf("ENGINE");
                    lcd_goto(2,6);
                    printf("OFF");
                    flag1.running=1;
                    flag1.not_running=1;
                }
            }
            else
            {
                lcd_clear();
                flag1.running=0;
                flag1.not_running=1;
            }                
        }        
    }
}
/*************************************************************/
void interrupt piv_isr(void)
{


    if ( CCP1IE==1 & CCP1IF==1 ) // second edge
    {
        CCP1IF=0;
        TMR1H=0;
        TMR1L=0;
         result=CCPR1H;
        result=result<<8;        
        result=result^CCPR1L; 
          iCount = result;       // get capture value
          flag1.running=1;
          flag1.not_running=0;
    }    


    if(TMR0IE==1 & TMR0IF==1)
    {
        TMR0IF=0;
        counter1++;
        counter2++;
        counter3++;
        counter4++;
        counter5++;
        rpm++;
        if(counter4==90)
        {
            flag1.blink=!flag1.blink;            
            counter4=0;
        }
        if(rpm==2)
        {
            RA0=!RA0;
            rpm=0;
        }
    }        
}    
/*************************************************************/
void putch(char data)
{
    lcd_putch(data);
}
```





```
/**************************************************************
lcd.c
Author:    Manos
Date:    15/03/07
Tachometer with PIC16F72 and LCD for use with gasoline engines
/*************************************************************/
#include    <pic.h>
#include    "lcd.h"
#include    "delay.h"
//===========================================
#define    PortBit(port,bit)        ((unsigned)&(port)*8+(bit)) 
static bit LCD_RS    @PortBit(PORTA,2);    // Register select
static bit LCD_EN    @PortBit(PORTA,1);    // Enable




#define    LCD_DATA    PORTB
#define    TRIS_DATA    TRISB
#define LCD_STROBE (LCD_EN = 1),(LCD_EN = 0)


//===========================================
void lcd_write(unsigned char c)
{
    LCD_RS = 0;
    LCD_DATA = (c & 0xF0);
    LCD_STROBE;
    LCD_DATA = (c <<4) ;
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayMs(2);
    LCD_RS = 0;
}
//===========================================
void lcd_clear(void)
{
    lcd_write(0x01);
}
//===========================================
void lcd_puts(const char * s)
{
      LCD_RS = 1;    
      while(*s)
    lcd_write(*s++);
}
//===========================================
void lcd_putch(char c)
{
    LCD_RS = 1;    
    LCD_DATA = (c & 0xF0);
    LCD_STROBE;
    LCD_DATA = (c <<4) ;
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayMs(2);
    LCD_RS = 0;
}
//===========================================
void lcd_goto(unsigned char line,unsigned char pos)
{
    unsigned char buff;
    LCD_RS = 0;
    switch(line)
    {
        case (1): buff=0x80+pos; break;
          case (2): buff=0xC0+pos; break;
          default : buff=0x80; break;       
    }    
    lcd_write(buff);
    DelayMs(1);
}
//===========================================    
void lcd_init(void)
{
    LCD_RS = 0;    // write control bytes
    DelayMs(15);    // power on delay
    LCD_DATA = 0x30;    // attention!
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayMs(5);
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayMs(5);
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayUs(200);
    LCD_DATA = 0x20;    // set 4 bit mode
    LCD_STROBE;
    DelayUs(200);
    lcd_write(0x28);    // FUNCTION SET: 4BIT, 2LINES, 5x7    
    DelayMs(1);
    lcd_write(0x08);    // CURSOR MOVE, DISPLAY TO RIGHT
    DelayMs(1);
    lcd_write(0x0C);    // DISPLAY ON, CURSOR OFF, BLINK OFF
    DelayMs(1);
    lcd_write(0x01);    // DISPLAY ON, CURSOR OFF, BLINK OFF
    DelayMs(1);
    lcd_write(0x06);    // DISPLAY OFF
    DelayMs(1);
    lcd_clear();
}
//===========================================
```





```
/**************************************************************
init.c
Author:    Manos
Date:    15/03/07
Tachometer with PIC16F72 and LCD for use with gasoline engines
/*************************************************************/
#include    <pic.h>
#include     <stdio.h>
#include    "delay.h"
#include    "lcd.h"
/*************************************************************/
#define    PortBit(port,bit)        ((unsigned)&(port)*8+(bit)) 
#define    TrisBit(tris,bit)        ((unsigned)&(tris)*8+(bit))
static bit TRIS_INPUT    @TrisBit(TRISC,2);
static bit INPUT        @PortBit(PORTC,2);    // Register select
extern unsigned char cylinders;
extern unsigned int counter;
extern void lcd_clear(void);
extern unsigned char rpm;
/*************************************************************/
//Functions:
//************************************************************/
void init_ports    (void)
{
    unsigned char temp;
    TRISA=0;
    PORTA=0;
    TRISB=0x0F;
    PORTB=0;
    TRISC=0;
    PORTC=0;
    counter=0;
    temp=PORTB&0x0F;
    switch (temp)
    {
        case (0b00001110):
            cylinders=1;
            break;
        case (0b00001101):
            cylinders=2;
            break;
        case (0b00001011):
            cylinders=4;
            break;
        case (0b00000111):
            cylinders=6;
            break;        
        default:
        cylinders=255;
        break;     
    }    
    PORTB=0;
    ADCON1=7;        //all pins digital outputs    
    INPUT=0;
    TRIS_INPUT=1;
    rpm=0;
}
/*************************************************************/
void init_TMR1(void)
{
    T1CON=0x09;            //1:1 ,osc. enabled, TMR1 is on
    TMR1IE=0;
    TMR1IF=0;
}
/*************************************************************/
void init_TMR0(void)
{
//    T0CON=0xC4;
    TMR0IE=1;
    TMR0IF=0;
}    
/*************************************************************/
void init_CCP1(void)
{
    CCP1IE=0;
    CCP1IF=0;
    CCP1CON=0x05;        //capture mode, every rising
}    
/*************************************************************/
void init_ports    (void);
void init_TMR1(void);
void init_CCP1(void);
void init_TMR0(void);
void init_TMR1(void);
```





```
/*
 *    Delay functions
 *    See delay.h for details
 *
 *    Make sure this code is compiled with full optimization!!!
 */
/*************************************************************/
#include    "delay.h"


/*************************************************************/
void DelayMs( unsigned int cnt)
{
#if    XTAL_FREQ <= 2000000
    do
    {
        DelayUs(996);
    }while(--cnt);
#endif


#if    XTAL_FREQ > 2000000
    unsigned char    i;
    do
    {
        i = 4;
        do
        {
            DelayUs(250);
        }while(--i);
    }while(--cnt);
#endif
}
/*************************************************************/
```


 Βασίζεται στον PIC16F72 της  Microchip και είναι χτισμένο με τον ΗΤ-PICC compiler. 
Η αναφορά όλου του κώδικα, είναι μόνο για πειραματισμό.

----------


## KOKAR

> ε και πως θα το κανω αυτο με το κοντερ του  ποδηλατου?????



έχεις ενα άξονα ο οποίος περιστρέφετε , στερεώνεις τον μαγνήτη που έχει το κοντέρ πάνω στον άξονα και τα υπόλοιπα είναι μαθηματικοί υπολογισμοί

π.χ δες την σελίδα 20 και μετα του PDF που ειναι ---> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3604/v100eng.pdf

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Καλησπερα..σας, Σταυρο η λυση με το οπτικο που σου προτεινει ο Κωστας και με ενα δισκακι 60 οπων που στερεωνεις πανω στον αξονα..με ενα συχνομετρο ξεμπερδευεις...υπαρχουν και ετοιμα...μα ακριβουτσικα...αυτα παιρνουν αναφορα απο το κυκλωμα της αναφλεξης...και εσωτερικα διαβαζει 2 ,4,6 κυλινδρους.....ωραια ιδεα παντως...μπραβο σου...για δες μια παρομοια στο youtube  με μια Yanmar μονοκυλινδρη
> Κάντε κλικ για μεγέθυνση
> Τιμή: *137,26€* 
> 
>  Κωδ:*5033840*
> Τεμ:
> Αγορά
> 
> Προσθήκη στη Λίστα
> ...



ναι αυτη ειναι μια ωραια λυση το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να το φτιαξω οσο πιο οικονομικα γινετε γιατι καταλαβενετε... αν γινετε να φτιαξω εγω το συχνομετρο (οικονομικα παντα) θα χρειαστω αναλιτικεσ οδιγιες λογο του οτι ειμαι ολιγον ασχετος.. επισεις ο κινητηρας μου ειναι μονοκυλινδρος..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> έχεις ενα άξονα ο οποίος περιστρέφετε , στερεώνεις τον μαγνήτη που έχει το κοντέρ πάνω στον άξονα και τα υπόλοιπα είναι μαθηματικοί υπολογισμοί
> 
> π.χ δες την σελίδα 20 και μετα του PDF που ειναι ---> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3604/v100eng.pdf



και αυτο μ αρεσει μονο που το pdf ειναι στα αγγλικα και δεν καταλαβενω τπτ.. αλλα ρε φιλε το κοντερ του ποδηλατου αμα το βαλω ετσι που λεμε θα μου διχνει απλα ενα νουμερο μεγαλο (προφανος θα διχνει πολλα χιλιομετρα) και εγω δεν το θελω ετσι..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Άλλη μια λύση με περίπου 15ε
> Καλύτερη επιλογή από το στροφόμετρο ποδηλάτου νομίζω είναι
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380436500317...84.m1438.l2649



φιλε μου αυτο τι ακριβος ειναι? πως δουλευει?? και τι στροφες μετραει?

----------


## spyropap

*um6150rpf20to50000r*


*Product Condition*
*:*
*100% Brand New & High Performance*

*Display*
*:*
*7-Segment, 5-Digit* *RED** LED Display*

*Displayable Area*
*:*
*44 mm x 20 mm  [ 1Ύ" x Ύ" ]  ;  12.8 mm [ ½" ] Digit Height*

*Power Supply Voltage*
*:*
*5V-15V DC*

*Current Consumption*
*:*
*< 100 mA*

*Counting Range*
*:*
*20 ~ 50000 RPM*

*Accuracy*
*:*
*±0.1%*

*Resolution*
*:*
*2 Digits*

*Signal Type*
*:*
*Sensor or Pulse (Sine / Square / Delta / Triangular Waves)*

*Input Sensitivity*
*:*
*3~50V*

*Input Impedance*
*:*
*33 K?*

*Sampling Rate*
*:*
*2 ~ 3 Readings Per Second*

*Connection Cable*
*:*
*2-pin x2 & 4-pin x1 Pigtails included*

*Installation Type*
*:*
*Flush / Snap-in / Panel Mount*

*Panel Cutout Size*
*:*
*71 mm x 39 mm   [ 2Ύ" x 1½" ]*

*Dimensions*
*:*
*74 mm (W) x 29 mm (H) x 30 mm (D)   [ 3?" x 1Ύ" x 1" ]*



Μοιάζει με ψηφιακό στροφόμετρο με τροφοδοσία 5-15V
Έχει ικανότητα μέτρησης εως 50000σαλ.
Δέχεται ηλεκτρικό σήμα που μπορεί να είναι η είσοδος (προσοχή όχι η έξοδος) του πηνίου ανάφλεξης μπουζί μηχανής.
Δηλαδή από την είσοδο του πηνίου (πολλαπλασιαστή) ανάφλεξης παίρνεις το σήμα με δίοδο και το βάζεις στην είσοδο του ψηφιακού στροφόμετρου.
Είχα αγοράσει ένα παρόμοιο με αυτό, λογικά και αυτό κάνει έτσι..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> *um6150rpf20to50000r*
> 
> 
> *Product Condition*
> *:*
> *100% Brand New & High Performance*
> 
> *Display*
> *:*
> ...




και σ' αυτον τον κινητηρα ποια ειναι η εισοδος του πινιου? αφου ειναι το πινιο και βγαζει ενα καλωδιο το οποιο παει στην μπουζοπιπα και αλλο ενα το οποιο ειναι το σβησιμο του κινητηρα (δλδ αμα το γειοσεις σβηνει το μοτερ) εγω απο που θα του δωσω σημα?

----------


## spyropap

Η είσοδος του πηνίου (πολλαπλασιαστή) είναι που πάει το σήμα της ηλεκτρονικής.
Η έξοδος του πηνίου είναι που πάει στο μπουζί και βγάζει μερικές χιλίαδες βολτ σπινθήρα.

Στην είσοδο του πηνίου συνδέεις καλώδιο, μια δίοδο για απομόνωση και έπειτα το σήμα βάζεις στο στροφόμετρο.
Η δίοδος μπορεί να είναι 1Ν4001, 2 κλπ.

Προτείνω και μια 2η δίοδο μεταξύ τροφοδοσίας 12V κ στροφόμετρου.

Προσοχή δεν φέρω ευθύνη για λανθασμένη τοποθέτηση. Να το εγκαταστήσει ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## agis68

Να κανω ασχετη ερώτηση...ποσο κόστισε το μοτερ αυτό βρε Σταύρο? γιατί στο σιτε δεν μου δίνει τιμή...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

η εικονα που εβαλα για το μοτερ ειναι ενδηκτικη, δεν ειναι αυτο ακριβος που εχω εγω.. τετιο μοτερ μπορεις να βρεις απο 110ευρο το κινεζικο (αλλα καλο κινεζικο) μεχρι 300-400ευρο ενα μαρκας π.χ. kawasaki, robin, suzuki κ.α... η τιμη βεβαια παει και αναλογος τα αλογα του και τα κυβικα του...


*spyropap*  το μοτερ αυτο δεν εχει ηλεκτρονικη γιαυτο σου λεω απο που θα παρω εισοδο..? ειναι ενα απλο πινιο το οπιο βγαζει την μπουζοπιπα και αλλο ενα καλωδιακι που ειναι το σβιστιρι (οταν το γειοσεις σβηνει το μοτερ) μηπος ειναι αυτο η εισοδος λεμε τωρα???????

----------


## gas_liosia

Παλιότερα που είχα αλλάξει τα όργανα σε ένα Honda Bros που είχα, είχα αγοράσει *αυτό* το στροφόμετρο της KOSO. Βέβαια η τιμή του θα σε απογοητεύσει καθώς έχει γύρω στα 90 ευρώ. Απλώς επειδή το έχω δουλέψει ξέρω ότι κάνει για δίχρονα και τετράχρονα για όσους κυλίνδρους θες. Το προγραμματίζεις ανάλογα την περίπτωση και για σήμα εισόδου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τυλίξεις 4-5 σπείρες αν θυμάμαι καλά με ένα συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο που έχει πάνω στο καλώδιο του μπουζί σου. Επίσης έχει ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας με δικό του αισθητήριο το οποίο περιλαμβάνεται.

----------


## FILMAN

Πέρνα το μπουζοκαλώδιο από ένα δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη, τύλιξε και μερικές σπείρες για δευτερεύον, ρίξε μια ενίσχυση στο σήμα, διαίρεσε τη συχνότητά του διά 2 (για να πετύχεις duty cycle 50%), και βάλε μετά ένα LM2907 / 2917 και ένα βολτόμετρο.

----------

manolena (22-05-12)

----------


## spyropap

Σταύρο αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι κατάλληλο για αυτοκίνητα κ μοτοσυκλέτες με ηλεκτρονική 12V. Ο κινητήρας σου δεν είναι τέτοιος.
Δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως θα μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το στροφόμετρο αυτό.

Ένας ηλεκτρονικός θα μπορούσε να εφαρμόσει με επιτυχία αυτό το όργανο σε όλους τους κινητήρες.
Όπως έγραψε ο Κων στο #29 η διέγερση μπορεί να γίνει με σύρμα τυλιγμένο στο μπουζοκαλώδιο, αυτό όμως είναι κάτι που μπορεί να το προτείνει μόνο ο κατασκευαστής του οργάνου.

Αυτά στέλνονται συνήθως μέσα σε φάκελο ή κουτί δίχως οδηγίες για τοποθέτηση.
Εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα με τον τρόπο που σου έγραψα παραπάνω.

Και η κατασκευή που προτείνει ο Φιλ είναι εφικτή αλλά χρειάζεται γνώσεις και εμπειρία στην κατασκευή κυκλωμάτων.
Ακόμα νομίζω πως κοστίζει ακριβότερα να αγοράσεις όλα τα υλικά για να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο στροφόμετρο από το να αγοράσεις έτοιμο.

----------


## bchris

Να πω κι εγω οτι οι λυσεις του FILMAN και του KOKAR φαινονται οι πιο καλες.
Η ακομα με ενα μαγνητακι στον αξονα και με ενα hall effect transistor, παλι μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.

ΥΓ:
Ελπιζω να εχεις προβλεψει κανα καπακι στις τροχαλιες, γιατι ο Θεος να σε λυπηθει ετσι και πεσεις απο την αριστερη πλευρα...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Πέρνα το μπουζοκαλώδιο από ένα δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη, τύλιξε και μερικές σπείρες για δευτερεύον, ρίξε μια ενίσχυση στο σήμα, διαίρεσε τη συχνότητά του διά 2 (για να πετύχεις duty cycle 50%), και βάλε μετά ένα LM2907 / 2917 και ένα βολτόμετρο.



φιλε αυτο μ αρεσει!!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  αν μου δωσεις λιγο πιο αναλητικες οδηγιες θα το καταφερω.. επισεις αυτο με την συχνοτητα με μπερδευει λιγο.. :Confused1:  πως θα το κανω αυτο????????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Σταύρο αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι κατάλληλο για αυτοκίνητα κ μοτοσυκλέτες με ηλεκτρονική 12V. Ο κινητήρας σου δεν είναι τέτοιος.
> Δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως θα μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το στροφόμετρο αυτό.
> 
> Ένας ηλεκτρονικός θα μπορούσε να εφαρμόσει με επιτυχία αυτό το όργανο σε όλους τους κινητήρες.
> Όπως έγραψε ο Κων στο #29 η διέγερση μπορεί να γίνει με σύρμα τυλιγμένο στο μπουζοκαλώδιο, αυτό όμως είναι κάτι που μπορεί να το προτείνει μόνο ο κατασκευαστής του οργάνου.
> 
> Αυτά στέλνονται συνήθως μέσα σε φάκελο ή κουτί δίχως οδηγίες για τοποθέτηση.
> Εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα με τον τρόπο που σου έγραψα παραπάνω.
> 
> ...



ενταξει εχω καπιες γνωσεις στα κυκλωματα, λιγο περιορισμενες βεβαια αλλα επιδι ασχολουμε τα καταφερνω.. τωρα απο αποψη τιμης δεν νομιζο να βγει ακριβα.. πανω κατω κανενα 10αρικο υπολογιζω γι αυτο που ειπε ο filman... εχω και καποια υλικα οποτε ενταξει..

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλε αυτο μ αρεσει!!!!!! αν μου δωσεις λιγο πιο αναλητικες οδηγιες θα το καταφερω.. επισεις αυτο με την συχνοτητα με μπερδευει λιγο.. πως θα το κανω αυτο????????



Θα κλέψεις το σήμα από το μπουζοκαλώδιο όπως σου είπα και θα το ενισχύσεις για να μπορέσεις να οδηγήσεις την ψηφιακή είσοδο του clock ενός flip flop που θα το βάλεις να διαιρεί τη συχνότητα διά 2 (διότι το LM2907 θέλει duty cycle = 50% στην είσοδό του). Το LM2907 θα σου μετατρέψει την συχνότητα του σήματος σε μια αντίστοιχη τάση. Έτσι με ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδό του θα μετράς ουσιαστικά τη συχνότητα του σήματος, δηλαδή τις στροφές του κινητήρα. Τώρα αν θες ένδειξη με μπάρα LED το βολτόμετρο μπορεί να είναι φτιαγμένο με βάση ένα ή περισσότερα LM3914, αν θες ψηφιακή ένδειξη με LED displays μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ζευγάρι CA3161 - 3162 ή ένα ICL7107, αν θες οθόνη LCD μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ICL7106.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Θα κλέψεις το σήμα από το μπουζοκαλώδιο όπως σου είπα και θα το ενισχύσεις για να μπορέσεις να οδηγήσεις την ψηφιακή είσοδο του clock ενός flip flop που θα το βάλεις να διαιρεί τη συχνότητα διά 2 (διότι το LM2907 θέλει duty cycle = 50% στην είσοδό του). Το LM2907 θα σου μετατρέψει την συχνότητα του σήματος σε μια αντίστοιχη τάση. Έτσι με ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδό του θα μετράς ουσιαστικά τη συχνότητα του σήματος, δηλαδή τις στροφές του κινητήρα. Τώρα αν θες ένδειξη με μπάρα LED το βολτόμετρο μπορεί να είναι φτιαγμένο με βάση ένα ή περισσότερα LM3914, αν θες ψηφιακή ένδειξη με LED displays μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ζευγάρι CA3161 - 3162 ή ένα ICL7107, αν θες οθόνη LCD μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ICL7106.



το σημα πως θα το ενισχισω? και για το flip flop τι ακριβως θελω? αν μπορεις να μου κανεις ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι για ολο το σκινηκο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.. σορυ αν γινομε κουραστικος απλα θελω να το υλοποιησω αυτο και δν θελω να κανω κανενα λαθος διοτι η γνωσεις μου πανω στο θεμα ειναι λιγο περιορισμενες.. :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

> το σημα πως θα το ενισχισω?



Με κάποιο τρανζίστορ ή τελεστικό




> και για το flip flop τι ακριβως θελω?



Μια απλή διαίρεση διά 2 με ένα D ή J-K flip flop




> αν μπορεις να μου κανεις ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι για ολο το σκινηκο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.. σορυ αν γινομε κουραστικος απλα θελω να το υλοποιησω αυτο και δν θελω να κανω κανενα λαθος διοτι η γνωσεις μου πανω στο θεμα ειναι λιγο περιορισμενες..



Για να δούμε πότε θα μπορέσω...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Με κάποιο τρανζίστορ ή τελεστικό
> Μια απλή διαίρεση διά 2 με ένα D ή J-K flip flop
> Για να δούμε πότε θα μπορέσω...



οκ ευχαριστω πολυ, αν μπορεσεις κανε μου και το σχεδιακι να δω τι ακριβως παιζει γιατι ψιλοκολαω..(χοντροκολαω θα ελεγα για το πως θα συνδεθουνε)... το flip flop ετσι ακριβος το ζηταω η πρεπει να πω και κατι αλλο??

----------


## FILMAN

> το flip flop ετσι ακριβος το ζηταω η πρεπει να πω και κατι αλλο??



Όχι βέβαια, το ζητάς με τον τύπο του π.χ. 4013, 4027, 74HC74, κ.λ.π.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

λυπον, τυληξα ενα καλωδιο απανω στο μπουζοκαλωδιο 3-4 σπειρες και το μετρισα με το πολυμετρο και στο ρελαντι  βγαζει καπου στα 1600v το οποιο ανεβοκατεβενει κιολας η ταση, δεν ειναι σταθερη... τελοσ παντον, απο δω και περα τι κανουμε οεο??? filman για αυτο που μου ειπες τα υλικα τα εχω σχεδον ολα απλα περιμενω να βρω κανενα σχεδιο μπας και το φτιαξω, γιατι αν δεν δω απο καπου τα κυκλωματα και πως πρεπει να γινουν δεν με κοβο να καταφερνω τπτ.. :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια 1600V βρε; Βάλε ένα δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη γύρω από το μπουζοκαλώδιο και τύλιξε πάνω στο δαχτυλίδι 10 σπείρες. Βάλε για φορτίο μια αντίσταση 1kΩ και δες την έξοδο στον παλμογράφο. Πόσα V είναι στο ρελαντί και πόσα με τέρμα γκάζι;

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

αφου τοσο εβγαζε, χαχα.. οκ θα το δοκιμασω και ετσι και θα δω.. για την αντισταση που λες ενωεις σε σειρα να την βαλω με το πολημετρο ε? δεν εχω παλμογραφο..!! και κατι ακομα.. εγω οταν το μετρισα τιλιξα 3-4 σπειρες οπος ειπα στο μπουζοκαλωδιο και το ενα ακρο του καλωδιου(που τιληξα) το συνδεσα στο πολυμετρο(+) το αλο ακρο του καλωδιου στον αερα και το αλλο καλωδιο του πολυμετρου (-) στο σασι του κινητηρα.. σωστα? η εκανα μαλακια?

----------


## bchris

Την αντισταση θα την βαλεις στα ακρα των σπειρων που θα τυλιξεις στον φερριτη.
Στα ακρα τωρα της αντιστασης, θα μετρας ταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπράβο, έτσι κατάφερες να μετρήσεις χωρητικά την υψηλή τάση σπινθηρισμού...

Κάνε αυτό που σου λέω. Η αντίσταση του 1kΩ θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα με τα 2 άκρα του σύρματος το οποίο θα τυλίξεις 10 φορές γύρω από τον πυρήνα φερρίτη.

Την έξοδο (στα άκρα της αντίστασης) θα τη δεις με παλμογράφο, διότι το πολύμετρο δεν θα μπορεί να τη μετρήσει.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Την έξοδο (στα άκρα της αντίστασης) θα τη δεις με παλμογράφο, διότι το πολύμετρο δεν θα μπορεί να τη μετρήσει.



ενωεις οτι θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλη και δεν θα την μετραει το πολυμετρο?? γιατι παλμογραφο δεν εχω..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σταύρο να σου συστήσω το "ξαδερφάκι " από την πατέντα που έκανες ...... βέβαια λίγο παραλλαγμένο .

http://laminirovanievolos.ru/video/w...a90otQ/80.html

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ναι το έχω δει, φίλε αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά και έχει πολύ δυνατό μοτέρ.. έχω φτιάξει και ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο με πατάρια lifepo4 30ah 24v και μοτερ 350w.. πάει καλά και έχει 150 χιλ αυτονομία αλλά πάει μέχρι 25χιλ αλλά είναι πολύ σουλουπομενο, σαν εργοστασιακό φαινετε..θα ανεβάσω κ φωτο..

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...32920158_n.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

> ενωεις οτι θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλη και δεν θα την μετραει το πολυμετρο?



Όχι απαραίτητα, δεν θα τη μετράει σωστά επίσης λόγω του ότι θα έχει ίσως υψηλή συχνότητα και θα αποτελείται από στενούς παλμούς.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ρε παιδια που θα βρω κανενα σχεδιο για να κανω αυτο που ειπε ο filman στο #30 ??? δεν ξερω να το κανω μονος μου.. εψαχνα για κανενα παρομιο σχεδιο αλλα δεν βρισκω τιποτα...  :Sad:

----------


## spyropap

Θυμάσαι που σου έγραψα πως θα περάσει τουλάχιστο ένας μήνας και δεν θα έχεις βγάλει άκρη.. 
Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς να φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που σου πρότεινα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα;
Θα κάνεις και αυτά που σου είπαν στο #30 και θα βγάλεις έξοδο σε βολτόμετρο που είπες πως διαθέτεις.

Τι περισσότερο ζητάς;
Και κύκλωμα έχεις και οδηγίες. Αυτό που δεν φαίνεται να έχεις είναι όρεξη να ξεκινήσεις.
Εμπρός λοιπόν και καλή επιτυχία. Διαφορετικά αγόρασε ένα έτοιμο.

----------


## andreasmon

Το κυκλωμα που ζητας,το χω φτιάξει και δουλευει σε παπακι.Kαι κόστος στα 10 ευρω με το οργανακι.


STROFOMETRO ME LED ;IORGANO.jpg

----------


## andreasmon

Kαι το πρωτοτυπο απο διπλο τευχος ελεκτορ ιούλιος-αύγουστος 1993 ( σελιδα 81)

STROFOMETRO ME LED-1.jpg



STROFOMETRO ME LED-2.jpg

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Το κυκλωμα που ζητας,το χω φτιάξει και δουλευει σε παπακι.Kαι κόστος στα 10 ευρω με το οργανακι.
> 
> 
> STROFOMETRO ME LED ;IORGANO.jpg



φιλε μου σ'ευχαριστω πολυ.. αφου το εχεις δοκιμασει και δουλευει θα το φτιαξω αμεσα και θα σας πω..!!!
το bc550c μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με το bc547 ???????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Θυμάσαι που σου έγραψα πως θα περάσει τουλάχιστο ένας μήνας και δεν θα έχεις βγάλει άκρη.. 
> Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς να φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που σου πρότεινα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα;
> Θα κάνεις και αυτά που σου είπαν στο #30 και θα βγάλεις έξοδο σε βολτόμετρο που είπες πως διαθέτεις.
> 
> Τι περισσότερο ζητάς;
> Και κύκλωμα έχεις και οδηγίες. Αυτό που δεν φαίνεται να έχεις είναι όρεξη να ξεκινήσεις.
> Εμπρός λοιπόν και καλή επιτυχία. Διαφορετικά αγόρασε ένα έτοιμο.



σπυρο οχι μονο ενας μηνας αλλα 10 χρονια θα περασουνε αμα δεν κατσω 2 ωρες να το φτιαξω.. απλα μου επεσε δουλεια και δεν μπορουσα να ασχοληθω, οχι πως δεν εχω ορεξη!! απο ορεξη αλλο τιποτα, γνωσεις πολλες δεν εχω..!!
το ειδα αυτο που μου εστειλες αλλα δεν ηξερα αν ειναι ολοκληρομενο κυκλωμα για την δουλεια που το θελω η απλα ενα μερος του κυκλωματος για μια συγκεκριμενη δουλεια, π.χ η ενισχηση η η διερεση που ελεγε ο φιλιπος (που δεν ξερω τι ειναι κ πως γινετε) η η οδηγηση του βολτομετρου η και γω δε ξερω τι.. καταλαβες? απλα κολησα λιγο..! και ειχα σκοπο να σου στειλω μνμ να σε ρωτησω τι ειναι ακριβος αλλα απο τοτε, τωρα μπορεσα να κατσω.. σ ευχαριστω παντος για το ενδιαφερον.. θα το φτιαξω και αυτο αν ειναι ολοκληρο (ειναι?) για να δω πιο θα δουλευει πιο καλα..!!  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:

----------


## spyropap

> το bc550c μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με το bc547 ???????



Ναι μπορείς. Μικρές διαφορές έχει, θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν.....

Ο κινητήρας δεν γίνεται να μην έχει πολλαπλασιαστή για το μπουζί (εφόσον μιλάμε για βενζινοκινητήρα)
Θα πάρεις ένα κοινό στροφόμετρο απο αυτοκίνητο ή απο κανα παπάκι καλύτερα (λόγο μονοκύλινδρου) και το στροφόμετρο έχει 3 καλώδια, +12vDC, GND και σήμα. Το σήμα το συνδέεις στο - του πολλαπλασιαστή που έρχεται είτε απο πλατίνες είτε απο την ηλεκτρονική.

Τόσο απλά.
Παλιά τα στροφόμετρα τα συνδέανε στο - του πολλαπλασιαστή, εκεί που συνδέανε τις πλατίνες δηλαδή.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Ο κινητηρας αυτος πρέπει να ειναι με μανιατο (δινει υψηλη ταση απ΄ευθείας ) δεν εχει δηλαδή χαμηλή ταση !!! πάντος μπορείς να τσιμπίσεις το παλμο απο το μπουζοκαλόδιο με το πηνιο που δίχνει στο πιό πάνω σχέδιο! ή ακόμα και μ ένα Hall effect αιστητήρα απο το βολάν (εκει που έχει και το μόνιμο μαγνήτη) !!!

----------


## Danza

Σωστός δεν το είχα σκεφτεί το μανιάτο.... Οπότε χρειάζεται το κυκλωματάκι με το 555 για το μπουζοκαλώδιο....

----------


## vasilllis

απλα να βοηθησω και εγω λιγο.



το νουμερο 1 ειναι.Το Καλωδιακι που εχει παει στον διακοπτη-σβηστηρι οπου για να σβησει τον κινητηρα το γειωνει.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα του ανδρεα και δουλευει ωραια μονο που δεν δειχνει και τοσο σταθερη ταση.. ποτε ποτε ανεβοκατεβενει 0,5v-1v και καμια φορα και παραπανω.. γιατι το κανει αυτο????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα του ανδρεα και δουλευει ωραια μονο που δεν δειχνει και τοσο σταθερη ταση.. ποτε ποτε ανεβοκατεβενει 0,5v-1v και καμια φορα και παραπανω.. γιατι το κανει αυτο????




ξερει κανεις?????

----------


## Danza

> ξερει κανεις?????



Καμία γεννήτρια δεν έχει σταθερή τάση ΕΚΤΟΣ αν έχει σταθεροποιητή τάσης. Προφανώς η δικιά σου δεν έχει και για αυτό κάνει σκαμπανευάσματα. Αλλά για +/- 1volt δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Καμία γεννήτρια δεν έχει σταθερή τάση ΕΚΤΟΣ αν έχει σταθεροποιητή τάσης. Προφανώς η δικιά σου δεν έχει και για αυτό κάνει σκαμπανευάσματα. Αλλά για +/- 1volt δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μην ανησυχείς.



μα το βολτομετρο ειναι απο 0-12v  και στο ρελαντι μου δινει 1v και στο τερμα παει 10-11v το πολυ.. οποτε αυτο το σκαμπανεβασμα του ενος βολτ φενετε πολυ ενω ο κινηταρας δουλευει σταθερα.. δεν υπαρχει καπιος τροπος να το διορθοσουμε αυτο?

----------


## andreasmon

βαλε εναν πυκνωτη 1000μf/25v στα 12v της τροφοδοσίας και αν συνεχισει βαλε εναν μικρο πυκνωτή 10μf/16v ή 100μf/16v παράλληλα με το οργανακι.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (01-07-12)

----------

